# Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots(outdoor), batt crush test, runtime on high)



## csshih (Apr 5, 2009)

For inclusion in the review section.. 

The EZ AA is currently officially recalled, due to electronic efficiency issues, and a lower brightness on low.
Here is the Notice of Official Recall on CPFMP, and on NiteCore's website.

In my opinion, though.. the low is just about right for normal usage.. and seriously... runtime? I keep 2AAs on me.. they're not _too _heavy.  but that's just me.
 
Caution... 50+ Pictures...

Hello Everyone,

I think most of you have heard of the company called Nitecore, and have heard about their latest offering, the EZ AA. For those that don’t know, here’s a quick summary:

1xAA light, twisty
 2 mode operation 130 lumens on high, 15 lumens on low. (subtract 30 lumens on high for warm white emitter)
 Cree XR-E
 HA Anodization
 Size: 83.0 x 16.6 mm (3.27 x 0.65 in)
 Weight: 20g (0.7 oz)
 Current based regulation, no PWM!
 Camera mount threading in tail
More information can be found in the threads linked below.

Nitecore has given me the privilege of reviewing this nifty light. They are providing the light at their cost, But I will try to keep this review as subjective as possible.

Ignore the next 2 lines.. I got the light Saturday, 4/11/09
I am currently awaiting a shipment of the standard EZ AA model from Nitecore, along with another shipment of the warm white model which I purchased from 4sevens (I am in line for this particular model, with everyone else). Here is my tracking number for the standard model: EE039773978CN 


After receiving the warm white model, I will be doing comparison beamshots.(eta, 3 weeks for delivery.. rough guess)

A bit of background:
The Nitecore EZAA was first announced on 3/24/09. 4sevens himself announced the light, though he initially pretended that he was announcing a new keychain.. 4sevens later admitted that the keychains were to be attached to something. Following the apprehension and excitement, he posted a few photos. The thread can be found here. 
The EZAA was officially announced six days after the posting of the aforementioned thread, in this next thread here.
The discussion thread on CPF proper is here.
The Preorder is here.

This light is mainly built as an EDC, or every day carry light. It is made to be as light as possible, while not compromising on features. This review will mainly be based on its usability, although I will remark on other observations I have made. In addition, I will carry only the EZ AA for the duration of this review.
After waiting for US customs for an annoyingly long 4 days(not Nitecore's fault), the Nitecore EZ AA has arrived on my doorstep.






The box done well, small and simple. This is similar to the packaging of the D10.





There is an EZ AA sticker on the box, why Nitecore didn't print on the box directly, I don't know. It is possible that they wanted to save money and reuse the box design for future releases.





CE logo is also on the box.





The box includes a warranty card, instruction manual, Lanyard, clip for attaching to a key ring or something similar, and 2 extra O-rings.










Lettering is very sharp, though the little "R" icon in the corner seems slightly less sharp.. a little comment for the nitpickers 
knurling is pretty strong, stronger than that of the Nitecore D20. 










A view of the back of the light, with the 1/4" thread for attaching to a camera tripod, mount, etc.










Hmm... Looks like you can attach something.. something like a clip?





A view down the battery tube, this design looks similar to my Dexlight X.V (which in turn is supposed to be similar to the Jetbeam CL-E)
Note: when I first placed a battery in the tube.. it came out slightly dirty.... huh.. 











A view of the back of the head, the spring is actually extremely small, it doesn't offer too much resistance. The foam, though, is rather strong.





Light Orange peel reflector. The emitter is, to my eye, perfectly centered.





From left to right:
EZAA, Fenix E01, Fenix E1, Unprotected 18650, Eneloop AA, Eneloop AAA, Surefire CR123A





As you can see, the 18650 is slight thicker than the EZAA.





Here is the light attached to a standard camera mount. In this specific mount, the light's threading isn't deep enough, so it is loose on the mount.
Also, after I removed the light from the mount, 2 flakes of anodizing came off.
Strange.





You can see the faint marks in this picture. They are a bit more noticeable in real life.

Battery Crush Test 
While reading selfbuilt's awesome review, I came up with an idea to measure if the EZAA would crush batteries.
I decided to create a little paper insert roughly the size of an Eneloop AA.
As you can see here, It is slightly bigger.





I then shoved the insert into the battery tube, and screwed the light down as far as possible.





Opening up the light, it appears the tape was slightly dented.
Through this, I can conclude that this light (EDIT: Might) crush cells, but only if you turn the head with a pretty considerate amount of force.

*EDIT: ENELOOP TEST BELOW*
Afterwards, I insert a L91, and turned down the head as much as I could.. markings are visible on the tip now, and a slight inward curve.









In retrospect, I think using a Lithium AA was a bad idea.. people normally don't reuse these cells.. and damage to them does not matter.
I am going to guess that the metal on the tip of a L91 is slightly weaker? :shrug:

Regardless.. I have tried the same test with an Eneloop Rechargeable battery.

Before pics, on the left, after pics, on the right

TOP:








BOTTOM








So.. As you can see.. or maybe not .. the tip of the Eneloop was ever so slightly dented.. not too much..
bottom came out slightly marked, after cleaning off whatever was on the bottom, slight circle of metal removed.. not as easily noticeable.
But, with repeated use, damage will become more apparent. (probably)

I'll reemphasize the point.. _*The batteries will get damaged only if you use considerable force to screw down the head of the light.. I doubt this would happen with normal use.*_ damage seems minimal..

*But, As Selfbuilt has stated in this comment. It would be better for users to see for themselves. I do not want people basing their decision on just a few pictures.
*

A few beamshots up! *EZ AA will always be on the right!*

First off, here is a comparison of the Fenix E01, and the EZ AA on low:















and a comparison of the Fenix E01, and the EZ AA on HIGH:















Next up, the Nitecore D20 on Lowest, and the EZ AA on LOW:















and finally, the Nitecore D20 on Highest, and the EZ AA on HIGH























*Outdoor Beamshots:*
~80 feet from the fence 
The picture on the left is the Nitecore D20 on high, and the picture on the right is the EZ AA on high,


































(all on high.) (ultrafire WF-502B R2 (18650) on left, EZ AA in middle, romisen RC-N3 Q5 (RCR123A), nitecore D20 on top.

*Runtime:*
Note.. I am not using any equipment specifically designed for measuring runtime.. just a camera using CDHK, and a script provided by *jirik_cz 
*He led me through the process, and helped me a lot.. THANKS!






here is my setup.. the water is for cooling.. keep in mind I am looking for relative output.. 



And.. here is my runtime!





i think the output may not be as flat becuase I had it water cooled.. water forms bubble over time.. reducing output :shrug:

*Initial impressions:* 

This light is _tiny_. It would make a great EDC, but still, it is too heavy for a keychain light.
I feel it would be heavier than the keychain itself.
With an Eneloop battery, the light feels rather heavy for its size.

The light twisting action was slightly gritty when I first received the light.
After cleaning and relubing with "no-ox-id", the twisting action became smooth and easy.
From low, the light actually takes a considerable amount of twisting to bring into high mode, I estimated this to be roughly 4/5 an entire turn. Using one hand, this is quite annoying, as it takes 2, 3 turns using the thumb and index finger. I can easily bring this light to high mode, but I suspect some of us will be unable to. (As one who speedsolves rubik's cubes as a hobby, I have quite strong fingers..)

The beam is almost flawless, but there a slight Cree ring at extreme close distances. Very few artifacts, too.

on low, indeed, there is no discernible sound, but once the light goes to high, the light at once emits a high pitched squeal, slowly goes to medium pitched.. 
This sound can be heard up to ~1.2 feet away. Though, as a younger member of this forum(16), I suspect that not everyone can hear as well.

I'll emphasize this point.
For its size.. this light is DARN BRIGHT. I do not have a d10, or LD01 to compare to, so this part may not be subjective.

*EDCing
*
After EDCing this light on my keychain for 2 days, I have gained a higher appreciation for it. It has been on my keys for the entire duration.
Even though the light is heavier than all my keys combined, I do not notice it in my pocket. 
When I do need it, though, I know exactly where it is, and, it takes all of a second to get it out. My previous EDC was a nitecore D20.. that thing was giant by comparison.
It is easy to turn on with one hand, the intense knurling has been done very well, but, as most people have stated, high takes too much effort to get to.
I have forwarded this comment to nitecore, and my contact has said the comment was forwarded to the engineer.. we'll see.

My 1 week edc plan is not over yet. soon to follow.

Ok..update.. for a lil story.

this night.. I was taking out the trash, oh, and shining my light in the air.. a friend happened to be around the block, saw the beam, and said.. oh..it's craig!

after a bit of discussion 
and some fun with seeing the beam in the air with other flashlights,

A little drop test decided to happen...

I tossed the light on it's lanyard, 30, 40+ feet in the air, while on..

landed safely .. but with a few dings and dents























er... the book in the background is grapes of wrath... reading it for school.

Conclusion:
This is a very nice pocket rocket. 

The low on this V1 Sample seems to do just fine, but we'll have to wait for V2 to come out for more info.
Though the price may be a tad high, this is a good general purpose light.. I may actually be keeping this on my keychain ,or, even hooked to my belt loop.
As stated before a few times, the turning required for the next level is too much.

Thank you to my friends, Matt, and Steven, for some grammatical corrections, and everyone else for your support!


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA*

Since the lights are shipping Tuesday, your (p)review will be ready, maybe a day before everyone gets their lights?


----------



## RyanA (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA*

Current Based REGULATION!!!! 

Maybe a pic of the inside of the battery tube. I'm still kinda curious as to how this manages to be so small.

All in all I think this is going to be a good light for outdoor use. I can definitely see having one tucked away in a coat pocket or in a backpack. Maybe some outdoor with the warm white up against a typical WC bin. Thanks for doing this, I can't wait to read it.


----------



## csshih (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA*

indeed! with any luck, ill be getting the light by at least tuesday... factoring in shipping times, ill have the review out 2 days before most people get their light!


ryan.. ill definately get you a pic of the battery tube, and dissasemble the light as much as possible.. though the head is sealed.

the warm white ezaa will take a bit longer to ship out.. so sadly, youll have to wait! I will do a comparison asap after recieving it.

tint is 5B, by the way.

thanks allot for the interest! it is an honor for me to be able to do this.

Craig


----------



## csshih (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA (full review eta: tuesday)*

my apologies to all.. the package is being poked and prodded in customs.

the review is delayed pending recieval of package.

meanwhile, selfbuilt has already released his review.


----------



## csshih (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA (full review eta: tuesday)*

I have a few pictures up, but it is now lunchtime.

I will resume my writeup in a few hours.


----------



## csshih (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA (full review eta: tuesday)*

Battery test posted.. what, no comments?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA (full review eta: tuesday)*

ohh noooooo!!!! it smoooshes batteries it should be disposed of properly, send to me and I can do it for you (with out any charge that i would collect form a nonflashaholic)


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Review: Nitecore EZAA (Pics, Battery Crush Test)*

Could you still turn the head easily after getting to high, or was it already almost fully screwed in? In other words, is there much of a safety margin before battery crushing begins? Thanks for checking this out.

Geoff


----------



## applevision (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Review: Nitecore EZAA (Pics, Battery Crush Test)*

Great review, thanks for the awesome special battery crush test.

I'm sad about this light as confidence was soooo high at the start...

But let's see what happens with this recall... hmmm... 

Thank you for a great post and for a good experiment, *csshih*!


----------



## csshih (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Review: Nitecore EZAA (Pics, Battery Crush Test)*



Flying Turtle said:


> Could you still turn the head easily after getting to high, or was it already almost fully screwed in? In other words, is there much of a safety margin before battery crushing begins? Thanks for checking this out.
> 
> Geoff




I'd say you could still turn the head 45 degrees with increasing difficulty..

applevision.. thanks for your support! 

note: I have posted a few beamshots.


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Review: Nitecore EZAA (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

Thanks, csshih, great stuff there. As long as there are going to be revisions to the EZ, I wish/hope they figure out a way to reduce the turning needed to change levels.....


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

Great review, csshih! :goodjob: Lots of good, practical info. Now.. do I need another light? :::Looks at lights lying everywhere::: But of course!


----------



## loanshark (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*



FlashCrazy said:


> Great review, csshih! :goodjob: Lots of good, practical info. Now.. do I need another light? :::Looks at lights lying everywhere::: But of course!


 
I said those exact words when I read about the EZAA.

I sometimes feel like the little girl in the movie Signs, only instead of leaving glasses of water everywhere... There are single celled lights with eneloops in them.


----------



## chibato (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

Beamshots with the E01 really helps make a decision about the low. I think I would rather have this version as well. Thanks.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*



csshih said:


> I came up with an idea to measure if the EZAA would crush batteries. I decided to create a little paper insert roughly the size of an eneloop AA.
> As you can see here, It is slightly bigger.



Thanks for the review. I assume that your crush test is a joke, right? First, a delicate piece of paper may be crushed just by the spring. And a paper model longer than the actual battery would be crushed by any flashlight.

Phredd


----------



## dilbert (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

How did the base of the L91 cell fare during the crush test? With my Arc AAA (my only experience with a battery crusher) it's the base of the cell that gets crushed the most.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*



Phredd said:


> Thanks for the review. I assume that your crush test is a joke, right? First, a delicate piece of paper may be crushed just by the spring. And a paper model longer than the actual battery would be crushed by any flashlight.
> 
> Phredd


I don't think it is a joke... look at the battery he tested after that.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*



StandardBattery said:


> I don't think it is a joke... look at the battery he tested after that.



I was referring to the paper crush test. Although the battery crush test might have been more obvious with before and after shots.


----------



## csshih (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

whoops.. pictures of the base of the L91 posted.. forgot to take before and after on the L91.. too late.

pictures of an eneloop posted.

crush test updated 

In this 1 week, or so, EDC test, I'll try to screw down the head as hard as possible..

ouch.. 1st sacrifice to the flashlight gods!

and FlashCrazy?... being a distributor.. you should get more variety in your flashlights..  so YES, you do need another light..


----------



## cave dave (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

I think a runtime test on low on alkaline would be interesting to see if Selfbuilts unit was a fluke. If you don't have quipment you can do a informal runtime by getting a light with similar brightness, or setting your D20 to similar. Then just checking it every hour or so. You could start the test at say 7am and then not start checking it till 7pm, 8pm, etc. Or start at 10pm and start checking it at about 5pm the next day.


----------



## csshih (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

alkaline... uh.. I'm embarrassed. I have none 

But I can indeed do the runtime test with a a camera, and CHDK. see here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226769

If more people are interested, I'll dedicate the time to do so.... not sure if the battery on my canon camera will last 20 hours though.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

You could probably let the light run for 14 hrs before even starting your camera.

We don't need the fine granularity of a selfbuilt run, just interested to see if it runs near the 24 hrs claimed. Once an hour sampling would be fine.

PS as soon as the light is noticably dimmer on an Alk take the battery out or leakakge may occur.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*



csshih said:


> and FlashCrazy?... being a distributor.. you should get more variety in your flashlights..  so YES, you do need another light..


 
LOL... that's the excuse I give my wife everytime she asks why I bought another light! Me: "Umm... just product testing. Tough job, but somebody has to do it... " Her:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*

*csshih*, the first link for the recall doesn't work, just the Nitecore link works.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, UPDATED: Battery Crush Test)*

to *csshih --*


Fine job on this review !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:

_


----------



## csshih (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Nitecore EZ AA Review (Pics, Beamshots, Battery Crush Test)*



Beacon of Light said:


> *csshih*, the first link for the recall doesn't work, just the Nitecore link works.




Thanks!.. Hmmmm, it seems the thread has disappeared?
I think that it was deleted by the mods, because Nitecore did not have a manufacturer subscription.

Thanks Burgess!

hehe... more pics to come soon.. specifically... outdoor pics.
and a runtime on high..

EDIT: pics up, runtime up!


----------



## lightbug (Apr 13, 2009)

Great review, thank you for spending so much effort doing it for all of us flashaholics. :twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 13, 2009)

Very good work!


----------



## Haz (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for the review, nice battery crush test!


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent first review. Hopefully it will make it to the reviews forum.


----------



## Axion (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pictures, love the outdoor beam shots.


----------



## Sing (Apr 13, 2009)

Notice of Official Recall of NiteCore EZ AA Flashlights
http://www.nitecore.com/News/news7.html


----------



## crocodilo (Apr 13, 2009)

The only LED flashlight fail I can recall happened to me was a Jetbeam C-LE 1.0 that I loved, and crushed a NiMh negative contact beyond usability, failing once at a critical time. After that, I got the flashlight running again by inserting a coiled paper clip in the tube, or switching to another battery, but that event really made me loose faith in batt crushers.

Remember that crushing a battery can not only be the result of tightening the head too forcefully, or dropping the flashlight tail down on a hard surface.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 13, 2009)

crocodilo said:


> *...* Remember that crushing a battery can not only be the result of tightening the head too forcefully, or dropping the flashlight tail down on a hard surface.


 
That's a good point to remember; dropping this light when it is on High could cause battery damage fairly easy. Even when it is off it is possible, but that is not limited to this light.

NOTE: even non-crusher designs can become crushers if the light has a hard enough impact. The drop test/impact battery failure is not limited to crusher designs. The Ra Lights are specificly designed to not be subject to this, and seem to be the absolute best at protecting the battery when subjected to a sharp impact.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 13, 2009)

csshih said:


> So.. As you can see.. or maybe not .. the tip of the eneloops was ever so slightly dented.. not too much..
> bottom came out slightly marked, after cleaning off whatever was on the bottom, slight circle of metal removed.. not as easily noticeable.
> But, with repeated use, damage will become more apparent.
> 
> I'll reemphasize the point.. _*The batteries will get damaged only if you use considerable force to screw down the head of the light.. I doubt this would happen with normal use.*_ damage seems minimal..


Very thorough review for a first-time out - well done Craig. :thumbsup:

On the issue of battery crushing, I have carefully examined all my cells and have found no evidence of denting with regular use. This includes repeated tightening/loosening of the head for Hi mode to test exactly this aspect - and with no apparent damage each time. Even cranking nearly a half-turn past Hi activation didn't induce any noticeable damage (and its not easy to turn it that far - resistance is considerable).

*I appreciate the emphasis you placed above that the limited damage you noticed was only done under extreme force and not through normal use. Very thoughtful proviso, and I would like to add my own emphasis on this point.* Unfortunately, I've discovered that its all too easy for review pics to have a life of their own, and I wouldn't want anyone to go around using them as "proof" that the EZ AA it is a battery crusher. 

Denting due to impact of the light is another matter, but I have no reason to suspect the EZ AA would be any worse that any other twisty light.

Note this issue isn't limited to twisty lights. To put things in perspective, my LRI Proton Pro hugely dented an eneloop battery on first insertion at a normal level of force to close the tailcap. Now that was severe, and required immediate modification to prevent repeated damage. To be honest, the only other time I ever saw anything like it was in the early days of my testing on a DX "P1-clone" twisty light that severely dented one of my AW RCRs. Based on my one sample, I am not too worried about the EZ AA (compared to other twisties) - but I would caution all Proton Pro users to check their springs.

Look forward to seeing your future reviews Craig ...


----------



## f22shift (Apr 13, 2009)

crocodilo said:


> The only LED flashlight fail I can recall happened to me was a Jetbeam C-LE 1.0 that I loved, and crushed a NiMh negative contact beyond usability, failing once at a critical time. After that, I got the flashlight running again by inserting a coiled paper clip in the tube, or switching to another battery, but that event really made me loose faith in batt crushers.
> 
> Remember that crushing a battery can not only be the result of tightening the head too forcefully, or dropping the flashlight tail down on a hard surface.


 
also, in lending out flashlights. i had a battery crusher(dx v1?) that i lent out and the person complained it didn't work. i found out he crushed the battery to the point of loss of contact. ppl's natural tendency is to keep twisty til you get a hard stop. not when the light turns on. it's not a deal killer but if lent out i recommend telling the person and hope he remembers.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't think battery crushers present much of a problem, as long as you're careful. What does bother me is that most, or all, crushers seem to use the threads for conduction. It's just so much easier to wipe off the end of the tube instead of cleaning threads. I'm probably being too anal about it.

Does the EZAA conduct through the threads?

Geoff


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 13, 2009)

Very well done Craig. Good review. As far as being a battery crusher. I agree with Selfbuilt that this light is not very prone to actually doing so even though it has a design where this is possible. I have actually already suffered an "Industrial accident" with mine where it was dropped through a machine and into a vaccuum scrap removal tube while activated on High. After banging around in the lower portion of the tube for a few moments the only wear to the light is in the anodizing and a little on the tail. I have had no issues yet with the battery. I still am having some trouble with metal flakes in my threading but that is working its way out as well.


----------



## csshih (Apr 13, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I don't think battery crushers present much of a problem, as long as you're careful. What does bother me is that most, or all, crushers seem to use the threads for conduction. It's just so much easier to wipe off the end of the tube instead of cleaning threads. I'm probably being too anal about it.
> 
> Does the EZAA conduct through the threads?
> 
> Geoff



The EZ AA does indeed conduct through its thread.

Also, I have edited the review to include your observations, Selfbuilt.. Thank you for all the information.. All of you have been allot of help!

Also.. I wonder how much the end of the battery tube affects the battery when you drop the battery in.. hmm.. more tests.

Hm... is a drop test on concrete on order? :duh2:

hmm.. future reviews.. anyone got anything for me to review? 

pssst.. FlashCrazy... or any manufacturer/distrubutor reading.....


----------



## csshih (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok..update.. for a lil story.

this night.. I was taking out the trash, oh, and shining my light in the air.. a friend happened to be around the block, saw the beam, and said.. oh..it's craig!

after a bit of discussion 
and some fun with seeing the beam in the air with other flashlights,

A little drop test decided to happen...

I tossed the light on it's lanyard, 30, 40+ feet in the air, while on..

landed safely .. but with a few dings and dents
























er... the book in the background is grapes of wrath... reading it for school.


----------



## LightCannon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi there, everyone, this is my first post on CPF, although I've been lurking here for quite some time now.

I must say, great review! It was very informative, and I look forward to your next review.

Just out of curiosity, does this light take 14500s? :thinking:


----------



## csshih (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey!

Welcome to CPF!

the light will not take 14500s.. as said in the specs.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice. I have to say your light doesn't look nearly as bad after that drop test as mine did with a more "industrial" version. I work in a print shop and when showing my light to a co-worker it managed to find its way into the intake of a vacuum paper scrap removal system. It banged around in the metal tubes for a few seconds before it managed to be retrieved (I actually am amazed it didn't go all the way up before they grabbed it). I had no changes in performance after the incident, though the finish is marred. It definitely appears to be well constructed. I just wish the threading on mine was smoother...


----------



## LightCannon (Apr 17, 2009)

csshih said:


> the light will not take 14500s.. as said in the specs.



Whoops...didn't see that there. My bad.


----------



## Marlite (Apr 17, 2009)

:welcome: >>>> Reviewer's Forum. 

:kewlpics::thanks:


----------



## csshih (Apr 23, 2009)

hmm..... runtime test updated.. if anyone cares to peek 

please note that my test samples every 2 minutes.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome reveiw *csshih*!

Checking for battery crush was a good idea and the drop test goes above and beyond the call of duty...lol. Nice run-time charts too. I need to learn how to do those myself.


----------



## csshih (May 22, 2009)

Hey all... an update..

The ezaa has been sitting in a mass of keys.. banged around in a tight pocket of my friends... we shall see what it looks like soon.

also, my 3x nitecore ezaa review will be coming out soon.. !


----------



## regulator (May 22, 2009)

csshih - did you receive an updated EZAA? How is the brightness of the revised EZAA on the low setting compared to the original one? Thanks.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 22, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my revised reviewer...


----------



## csshih (May 22, 2009)

I have not received an updated EZ AA yet.. nitecore informs me that it will be soon.


----------



## csshih (May 31, 2009)

ok, update.. I have recieved the warm ezaa I purchased from 47s.. now waiting on nitecore.

they informed me they would be shipping out in 2 days.


----------



## regulator (May 31, 2009)

csshih said:


> ok, update.. I have recieved the warm ezaa I purchased from 47s.. now waiting on nitecore.
> 
> they informed me they would be shipping out in 2 days.


 
What is your opinion of the warm version that you received. How does it compare to the original unit you reviewed. Thanks.


----------



## senna94 (Jun 3, 2009)

regulator said:


> What is your opinion of the warm version that you received. How does it compare to the original unit you reviewed. Thanks.



Regulator,

I just received my warm tint EZ AA today. Since I do not have the standard tint version I will not be able to compare the two. However, so far I am impressed with the fit and finish of the light. The tint appears almost orange in daylight but then again no LED tint fairs very well compared to Mr. Sunshine. I took it into the darkest room in the house that I could find and my eyes quickly adapted to the warm tint. It renders colors wonderfully in my opinion. Of course the true test will be tonight when it is pitch dark. As stated by others the size is much smaller than one would think. Also, the LED sits down pretty deep in a beautiful light OP reflector. Should be a good thrower. I will post my impressions of its performance in total darkness tomorrow.


----------



## csshih (Jun 3, 2009)

hehehe.. mini pocket rocket..

sorry for the delay in reply..

yes! the warm tint is awesome! The cool tint looks blue now!

nitecore has given me tracking info for the revised light.. it should arrive in around a week.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA (full review eta: tuesday)*



csshih said:


> Battery test posted.. what, no comments?



Thank you very much for posting the size comparison of the EZAA and the Fenix E01. Random, but exactly what i was looking for! I currently have both lights, and am starting to think that the D10 is a lil too bulky for pocket comfort compared to the Feix E01... (obviously). So seeing the side by side comparison you had in your picture, I had a little more clarity in the size of the EZAA. The only thing that is stopping me from purchasing this beautiful light is the problems people are experiencing and all the recalls, etc. Does anyone know when V2 of this light is coming out? I may jump on that, I hope it is worth the wait. I do like the look of the EZAA and hope that they do not take that away with the updated model.


----------



## csshih (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: PreReview: Nitecore EZAA (full review eta: tuesday)*



CaNo said:


> Thank you very much for posting the size comparison of the EZAA and the Fenix E01. Random, but exactly what i was looking for! I currently have both lights, and am starting to think that the D10 is a lil too bulky for pocket comfort compared to the Feix E01... (obviously). So seeing the side by side comparison you had in your picture, I had a little more clarity in the size of the EZAA. The only thing that is stopping me from purchasing this beautiful light is the problems people are experiencing and all the recalls, etc. Does anyone know when V2 of this light is coming out? I may jump on that, I hope it is worth the wait. I do like the look of the EZAA and hope that they do not take that away with the updated model.



I have received the updated model, you can buy them already from 4sevens.com
I am going to release a review soon.. school finals are bogging me down.
but.. I can tell you, the amount of turning needed to go to the next level has been fixed, and the low mode is brighter! (exactly what people were clamoring about!)

The defect was mainly the circuitry, and the turning needed to get to high.. they fixed that.. there is no visible change in appearance.


----------



## regulator (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi csshih. Interesting that you describe the new light as brighter than the original. I have had two now (my first one failed unexpectedly) and they are both the same brightness. Unfortunatley, I would say that they are no brighter than what was originally posted - seems closer to 5-7 lumens that 10 or even 15. I have no light meter but just looking at the drive levels shows that they are getting very little power to the LED. Compared to other lights that I have rated below 10 lumens, the EZAA falls slightly below these. The output is OK though. I wonder what Nitecore supposedly corrected on these lights.

I think the form factor is fantastic and have hopes for a EZAA-V2 with either revised output levels or even modified UI for 4 levels. I would not mind a UI similar to something like the Bitz. Just keep that great form small factor.


----------



## csshih (Jun 7, 2009)

oh.. I'm comparing the one before the recall to the one that came after it.



> Compared to other lights that I have rated below 10 lumens, the EZAA falls slightly below these.


hmm.. my fenix e01 was either lost or stolen.. unable to compare those 2, :mecry:

but... I DO have a Fenix E1.. supposedly 15 lumens..

pics to come soon.

nitecore supposedly corrected efficiency and runtime.. and now, the light can use 14500s, supposedly.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jun 8, 2009)

Interesting that your runtimes are rather smooth compared to the ones on light-reviews.com

At first I though might be some fault in the light reviewed on that site, but even the updated version has a similar kind of "bump" towards the end on the runtime graph.

Any idea why the difference?


----------



## csshih (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry.. ignore that flat graph.. I didn't remove it yet.. I had the data input wrongly.


----------

